# Installing a trigger



## williams19j (May 22, 2016)

I am wanting to replace the trigger in my old ruger M77 mark2 I am thing about using a timney aftermarket trigger 
My question is 
Is this a fast drop in replacement or is there some modifications required I think I remember hearing that some polishing was needed


----------



## density1 (May 23, 2016)

Not a drop in. It is a two piece trigger/sear. There is likely some metal to be removed to get the safety to work properly. Take your time and don't go too fast.


----------



## williams19j (May 24, 2016)

Thanks that's what I was thinking I had one done years ago and wanted to try and do it myself this time around . It's hard to find a good gunsmith in the Augusta area any more the guy I used to use passed away


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 24, 2016)

Read the installation instructions:

http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-ruger-m77-mkii-replacement-trigger.aspx


----------



## Barebowyer (May 25, 2016)

I just put a JARD trigger kit in my Ruger 77/17 17 WSM on Saturday.  It took me about 35 mins and I had to rethread one of the crews in the trigger itself so the safety would engage because the manufacturer threaded it in the wrong side.  Went smooth and shoots great!!


----------



## chill15 (Jun 8, 2016)

Give Robert Gradous at Gradous Rifles a call. He's as good as it gets and in our area.


----------



## chill15 (Jun 8, 2016)

He's located off Old Waynesboro Road


----------

